# Hanging spareribs?



## texasfiddlefan (Jun 27, 2012)

I have been thinking about smoking spareribs by hanging them from a hook to a rod across the top of my MES 40.  Kind of like hanging sausage. I could probably do 5 or 6 slabs at a time.  Can anyone tell me why ti's wouldn't work?


----------



## ecto1 (Jun 27, 2012)

My concern would be if they got too tender they would fall.  That is the only obstacle I can think of,


----------



## confederateknowhow (Jun 27, 2012)

I would think they would fall apart if you hung them up to smoke em. If it were me, I would try to find a fish basket or something of the sort for grilling fish so it would help hold them together, and you could probably still hang them from a rod with wire. Just my thoughts. Hope it helps.


----------



## texasfiddlefan (Jun 27, 2012)

Thats a thought. Ill keep that in mind. Thanks. If I try it I'll post the results.


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 27, 2012)

Have you seen the rib racks?


----------



## wajski (Jun 28, 2012)

I use the rib racks


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 28, 2012)

40 years ago my Dad was taught to roast Chinese Spare Ribs by hanging them with S hooks from an oven rack. Chinese ribs are not Fall off the Bone so it was no problem. I am fairly confident that if you left the Membrane on the bone side of the ribs they would hold together better. The membrane is easily removed after Smoking too...JJ


----------



## sqwib (Jun 28, 2012)

I use racks and find the ribs to cook much better.

Last set of ribs I done I didn't use the rack and there was definitely a difference. I believe they got overcooked because they received more direct heat from the reverse flow plate.

Rack on "Frankensmoker", Stick burner.








Rack on GOSM Big Block







Chef Jimmy gave some great advice if you plan to hang'em.

Give it a try and let us know


----------



## piaconis (Jun 28, 2012)

If you really need to elevate them, why not use the racks, and then hang the rack?


----------



## harleysmoker (Jun 28, 2012)

My first "smoker" was an Orion. It comes with 3 rib hangers. It only takes an hour and a half and they are done in it. I always placed a grill rack in the bottom of the cooker to catch them if they fell apart from leaving them on too long. You cut a slit in between the 2nd and 3rd rib and insert the hanger, then put it in a holder on the side of the smoker. They normally did not fall apart but this cook the one rack did. See in the 3rd and last picture.


----------



## harleysmoker (Jun 28, 2012)

Pictures didn't post here they are,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## texasfiddlefan (Jun 28, 2012)

I Want to thank everyone for their input.  I have used a rib rack in the past with great success but I am always wa ting to try something new.  When I give it a try I will post my results good or bad.


----------

